# Diesel Truck? Worth the Cost?



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

NCMCarpentry said:


> It must vary state to state and province to province but here if you don't have commercial insurance and get into an accident where the insurance company can prove you were using your truck for commercial use they don't have to cover you. So yes I do, my premium ended up being $50 a year cheaper for more coverage too...




That is also true in NJ.
Don't get into an accident with private insurance on a commercial registered truck or a truck lettered up as a business.

Now you can have commercial insurance on a privately registered truck here. That is how I run mine.

Unfortunately, when I first went into business commercial insurance was cheaper than personal. Now it has flipped, commercial is more expensive than personal.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I was on a personal policy with commercial coverage. My current full commercial is cheaper and better than the last.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Have any of you guys done grease conversions on diesel trucks? I've known a few people who had and they were pretty happy with it, being able to run on mostly free fuel. 

I'm not sure if it's harder to do with the newer vehicles, and I assume more restaurants can find buyers to actually pick up their veg oil. It was something I was interested in doing a few years back but I ended up with a gasoline van.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

dielectricunion said:


> Have any of you guys done grease conversions on diesel trucks? I've known a few people who had and they were pretty happy with it, being able to run on mostly free fuel.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's harder to do with the newer vehicles, and I assume more restaurants can find buyers to actually pick up their veg oil. It was something I was interested in doing a few years back but I ended up with a gasoline van.


It is virtually impossible on a new vehicle, with the DEF fluid, EGR valve and the diesel particulate filter along with all of the computers it would be very expensive fix should problems arise. The new diesels are very sensitive to engine temps and complete fuel combustion.

Idling and running at low engine temp is bad now and idling over 15 min should be above 1500 rpm. Some of these filters are near $4k


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought a new F250 diesel at the end of '12.

Here is the math I did to determine the cost:


diesel had additional rebate
diesel got about 16mpg gasser about 12mpg
yearly mileage estimate was 18000

The bottom line was $6K more for the diesel
I figured $3.60 for gas and $3.96 for diesel

18000 / 12 = 1500 gallons of gas x $3.60 = $5400

18000 / 16 = 1125 gallons of diesel x $3.96 = $4455

Bank loan at 1% for 5 years to carry the extra $6K $102.54/month

So about $1230/year more loan and about $945/year less fuel

On the surface the diesel costs about $285/year more to own.

But the diesel will have a higher resale when I am done and should make up the difference.

When comparing mileage for a 3/4 or 1 ton, you will have to rely on forums like this or other such sources for mileage figures as they aren't posted on the window sticker (if those were believable anyway)

Realize that the difference between 12mpg and 16 mpg may only be 4, but it also means the diesel get 133% of the mileage of the gasser.

If you find the real world numbers to be 11.5mpg and 16.3mpg that makes quite a difference. Now the diesel gets 142% which will change the results to the point where the two cost almost the same per year.

There will not be a cold hard answer, as diesel and gas prices move up and down. The closer the two, the more it favors the diesel. 

Also, financing the added cost of the diesel makes a difference. A 1% loan is almost free, but a 6% loan would weigh on the equation differently.

DEF costs me about $24 every 5000 miles. So that's a little over $85 per year. Not huge, but it still counts.

I bought the truck from a dealer who does the free oil changes. That's something as the Ford has a 13qt capacity.

I don't know if the diesel would get as much of a premium on the resale market (say 5-7 years) if it's a basic work truck. I think it needs to be at least an XLT, and better yet a Lariat. These used trucks, if in good shape are more in demand than those with no comfort enhancements. Yes, of course they cost more up front.

The back end of the deal when you dispose of the truck, there is no perfect way of determining that value. I thought the diesel cost was close enough to a wash and hope for better resale.

Also I would like to know what guys are actually getting with the newer Ford F250 and F350 4x4 gas?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I just bought my first diesel Thursday. 2005 f350 dually. Already in the shop. That's what I deserve for buying a ford.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Good old 6.0. 

The 6.4 was even worse.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I just bought my first diesel Thursday. 2005 f350 dually. Already in the shop. That's what I deserve for buying a ford.


I had one once, never put it on the road. Sold it to a friend and the first day the egr valve stuck.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> I had one once, never put it on the road. Sold it to a friend and the first day the egr valve stuck.


Loved it when that happens, cloud of black smoke and you don't go anywhere.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I'm a duramax fan.
> 2006 gmc 3500 with 6500 miles on it.
> 
> 1 tons can carry a little more
> ...


That's only about 800 miles/year.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

txgencon said:


> That's only about 800 miles/year.


Grocery store and Sunday truck?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> I had one once, never put it on the road. Sold it to a friend and the first day the egr valve stuck.



It has had a lot of the engine work to solve the major 6.0 issues. It was just dripping oil. 

I really needed the towing capacity so hopefully I can get it back on the road.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Know what you are buying.


----------

